# Blu-ray players with TCP/IP



## Chris15 (Feb 5, 2011)

So do they exist?
I would ideally like a Bluray player with TCP/IP control options that would interface to Crestron.
RS232 would be considered as a poor second best...
Must also have HDMI out and SPDIF audio in case things were not sufficiently complex...

Starting to think about a project that will happen this year.

On further thoughts, the other option availabel is control via CEC, but to do it via TCP/IP would be preferable...


----------



## epimetheus (Feb 5, 2011)

How about a computer with a Blu-ray drive? Not sure if playback software exists that would natively accept TCP/IP commands though.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 5, 2011)

While it's not a bad idea, in this instance I'm not keen on it. This building will definitely be about catering for users of ALL skill levels and I think a "normal" dvd player style unit will be easier for most users than dealing with software.

Oh and a standalone is WAY more stable...

So in short, in this case I'd interface with IR before I went for a PC solution...


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 6, 2011)

I know that you can get RS232 control like this one. With so many of them now being able to connect to the internet, I'm sure that I can scrounge one up somewhere that uses TCP/IP control through a web browser.

edit: Just found this one by Denon.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice find.
Just a shame I won't have the budget for a reference grade device...
I guess I ought clarify, this is a labour of love project and I'll be needing at least 4 of the players.

My thoughts had been along the lines of so many of the consumer ones now have a LAN port for you to watch Youtube etc through it that maybe some nice manufacturer had enabled some actual usefulness of that port...

Still very interested if anyone has a product that fits the bill, otherwise I think Crestron's CEC dembedding might get the gig. (Along with large chunks of my sanity no doubt...)


----------



## cpf (Feb 6, 2011)

It's incredibly unlikely that any manufacturers would include such "pro" functionality in low-end players, nor that a following could build up around any one player to the point that alternate firmware for the device (with this extra functionality) is produced (especially considering the security features in BD). As for using a computer, unless you have 4 non-cheap computers lying around that you can perform fresh installs on+install BD drives in, then spend a week or two developing playback software that's rock solid (it _is_ possible, you PC haters out there...), you'd be better off putting that time toward a cheaper, faster, simpler RS232c or IR-based system.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 7, 2011)

My gut reaction is that in time it probably will become mainstream.

Look at how many projectors you can control from a browser these days...

What does surprise me is that more manufacturers aren't building in the option to be able to log onto your hard disk recorder and be able to schedule a recording whilst not at home... THAT, to me, is something that would give people reason to discard their VCRs...

As I said, the CEC control option in Crestron is there, so it will proabbly be the option I end up taking, but there is no harm in a labour of love project seeing what options there are to push the limits now is there?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 7, 2011)

I agree that there will probably be that functionality soon in more consumer grade gear. While I wasn't looking in this direction the other day, you might want to consider looking at recorders instead of players. Sometimes they give you better functionality at the consumer level.


----------



## Chris15 (Sep 1, 2012)

I just wanted to post a follow up.
I ended up using Pioneer BDP-150s.
They are priced right AND have a PUBLISHED control protocol.
I was a happy man the day I discovered them in my local AV chain store


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 1, 2012)

I just wish that you could jog/shuttle Blu-ray. I opted for running off a desktop, but that's because when I am using it, I am sitting at the computer.


----------

